# Steering, EPC, ABS lights on. Speedometer not working



## mansuramin (Dec 31, 2017)

Hello 

This is my first post and I am not sure if it is categorized properly. Please let me know if I ned to move it.
I believe it has something to do with the ABS system which is why I posted it under breaks. 

I have a 2009 VW Rabbit with the following problems. 
I found a mouse was living underneath the radiator. So I presume it might have something to do with the problem. 

OBD2 codes: u0121, p0864
Transmission not shifting properly
Speedometer MPH not working, stuck at 0. RPM working properly 
ABS light is on 
EPC light is on 
Steering light is on
Break light is blinking and beeps three times. 

I have been googling and searching for a few days now and I could not find a solid answer. 
I have seen posts where it was an ASB sensor in a wheel, or the CAN circuitry, or the AB module

Before I start putting $$$ into fixing anything I wanted to see if anyone else has some advice they can give. 
Any help is appreciated it. 

I am not sure how to post images, otherwise I have an image of the speedometer with all the lights on.


----------

